# Curitiba - Brazil's 7th City! 100 DSLR Pics + Info



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

*Curitiba*










*Country:* Brazil
*Region:* South
*State	:* Paraná
*Founded:* March 29, 1693
*Incorporated:* 1842

*Area:*
*Municipality:* 430.9 km2 (166.4 sq mi)
*Metro:* 15,416.9 km2 (5,952.5 sq mi)

*Elevation:* 934.6 m (3,066.3 ft)

*Population (2007):*
*Municipality:* 1,797,408 (7th)
*Density: *4,159.4/km2 (10,748.5/sq mi)
*Metro:* 3,261,168
M*etro Density:* 210.9/km2 (546.2/sq mi)

*HDI (2000):* 0.856 – high










Curitiba is the capital city of the Brazilian state of Paraná. The city has the largest population and also the largest economy in Southern Brazil. The population of Curitiba numbers approximately *1.8 million people (7th largest nationwide)* and the latest *GDP figures for the city surpass US$17 billion* (ranking 4th nationwide) according to IBGE.
Its metropolitan area comprises 26 municipalities with a total population of *over 3.5 million* (IBGE estimate in 2006). Curitiba is an important cultural, political and economic center in the country. The city sits on a plateau at 932 metres (3,060 ft) above sea level. It is located 105 kilometres (65 mi) west of the sea port of Paranaguá and hosts the Afonso Pena International Airport.
Growth was based on the cattle trade, being half way between cattle breeding country to the South and markets to the North. Waves of European immigrants started arriving after 1850, mainly *Germans, Italians, Poles and Ukrainians* contributing to the economic and cultural development of the city.
Curitiba hosts the Universidade Federal do Paraná (Federal University of Paraná), *the first in Brazil*, was established in Curitiba in 1913, the same year in which electric streetcars were first deployed.










Located in Southern Brazil, Curitiba is a somewhat humid city in a Subtropical zone. It is located in a plateau and the flat terrain with flooded areas contribute to its mild and damp winter, with average temperatures of 13 °C (55 °F) in the coldest month, falling slightly *below 0 °C* (32 °F), on the coldest days. During summer, the average temperature is around 21 °C (70 °F), but gets above 32 °C (90 °F) on hot days. It received snowfall in 1928,1942 and 1975. The highest temperature ever recorded in the city was 35.6 °C (96.1 °F). The all-time record lowest temperature was −8 °C (17.6 °F), but there is an unofficial record of *−10.4 °C* (13 °F).
In fact, of Brazil's twenty-six state capitals, *Curitiba is the coldest* due to altitude, despite being 600 kilometres (370 mi) north of Porto Alegre, the southernmost state capital in Brazil, but located at sea level.

*History:*

The first ten years of the 16th century marked the beginning of a war of conquest of Europeans (Portuguese colonists) against the indigenous peoples who inhabited the area of the city. *Waves of European immigrants started arriving after 1850*, mainly Germans, Italians, Poles and Ukrainians. In 1853, the south and southwest of the province of São Paulo were separated, forming the new province of Paraná, and Curitiba became its capital.
During the 20th century, especially after 1950, the city rapidly increased in population and consolidated its position as *regional hub for trade and services*, becoming *one of the richest cities in Brazil* and a pioneer in urban solutions. In the 1940s and 1950s, Alfred Agache, co-founder of the French Society for Urban Studies, was hired to produce the first city plan. It emphasised a "star" of boulevards, with public amenities downtown, an industrial district and sanitation. It was followed when possible, but was too expensive to complete.










*Economy:*

According to IPEA data, the GDP is estimated at real 29 billion, without recording activities in the agriculture and livestock farming (0.03%) sectors. Industry represented 34.13% and the commerce and service sectors 65.84%.
Cidade Industrial de Curitiba, the industrial district of Curitiba, is home to many multinational industries, such as Nissan, Renault, Volkswagen, Audi, Volvo, HSBC, Siemens, ExxonMobil, Electrolux and Kraft Foods, as well as many national industries, such as Sadia, O Boticário, Positivo Informática.
Curitiba's infrastructure makes bus travel fast and convenient, effectively creating demand for bus use in the same way that the infrastructure of traditional cities creates demand for private motor vehicles.

*The GDP for the city is R$ 29,821,203,000 (2005).
The per capita income for the city was R$ 16,964 (2005).*










*Urban Planning:*

Curitiba has a master planned transportation system, which includes lanes on major streets devoted to a bus rapid transit system. The buses are long, split into three sections (bi-articulated), and stop at designated elevated tubes, complete with disabled access. There is only one price no matter how far you travel and you pay at the bus stop.
The system, *used by 85% of Curitiba's population*, is the source of inspiration for the TransMilenio in Bogotá, Colombia; Metrovia in Guayaquil, Ecuador; as well as the Orange Line of Los Angeles, U.S. State of California, and for a future transportation system in Panama City, Panama as well as Cebu City, Philippines.
The city has also paid careful attention to preserving and caring for its green areas, boasting 54 square metres (580 sq ft) of green space per inhabitant.










This plan, known as the Curitiba Master Plan, was adopted in 1968. Lerner closed XV de Novembro St. to vehicles, because it had very high pedestrian traffic. The plan had a new road design to minimise traffic: the Trinary Road System. This uses two one-way streets moving in opposite directions which surround a smaller, two-lane street where the express buses have their exclusive lane. Five of these roads form a star that converges on the city centre. Land farther from these roads is zoned for lower density developments, to reduce traffic away from the main roads. In a number of areas subject to floods, buildings were condemned and the land became parks.
Today, *Curitiba is considered one of the best examples of urban planning worldwide*.

In June 1996, the chairman of the Habitat II summit of mayors and urban planners in Istanbul praised Curitiba as *"the most innovative city in the country."*










Curitiba is referred to as *the ecological capital of Brazil*, with a network of 28 parks and wooded areas. In 1970, there was less than 1 square meter of green space per person; now there are 52 square meters for each person. Residents planted 1.5 million trees along city streets. Builders get tax breaks if their projects include green space. Flood waters diverted into new lakes in parks solved the problem of dangerous flooding, while also protecting valley floors and riverbanks, acting as a barrier to illegal occupation, and providing aesthetic and recreational value to the thousands of people who use city parks.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curitiba

Pictures on the next post:


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos, gutooo. My kind of thread! Really like your style/technique. :cheers1: 

Thank you TWICE over!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Great thread! 

Curitiba is a beautiful city and your pics have shown that it's absolutely true!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FredBH (Jan 13, 2007)

One of the most organized cities in Brazil..
I've visited there last year and I could see that with my own eyes.. Curitiba is really gorgeous!! There's a lot of squares, parks, green areas in general..
Great pics as always Guto! Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

Wonderful pics gutooo... Thanks for portraying my hometown so well!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Curitiba looks so nice... thanks @gutooo for those photos


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Curitiba is amazing :drool:. My fav capital in Brazil.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

I love urban scenes like these! Thanks for posting it, Gutooo!


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Muinto Bom, Awesome Tour!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pictures
thx for sharing


----------



## Njggah'z Heppin' (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome pics, Curitiba is very, very beautiful! A fantastic city. Thanks for sharing! gutooo, pls come to Salvador!


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Great pics! Great thread! I love that city!

Thanks, gutooo! kay:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Beautiful city! Beautiful pictures! :yes:


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful pix, amazing city


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Njggah'z Heppin' said:


> Awesome pics, Curitiba is very, very beautiful! A fantastic city. Thanks for sharing! gutooo, pls come to Salvador!


And also come to Blumenau...  ahahh

Mas sério, tu poderias aparecer aqui em uma Oktober e fazer um thread desses, né ! Se bem que nessa época a cidade fica meio suja...


----------



## anzo (Jun 15, 2004)

nice pics, amazing photo work...


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

My hometown!!!!

I love this city, one of my favorites in the WHOLE WORLD!!!

It's an amazing city.

"Curitiba, my city, my pround"


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Very cool, thank you:cheers:


----------

